# Best Intake for KA24DET



## 92 240SX KA24DE (Aug 18, 2003)

What is the best intake brand for the KA24DET.
Respond with Model Name of the intake if you could.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

unlike aem/injen intakes on hondas which gives them about a 20hp boost, an intake upgrade on ka or sr won't do much. about 1-3hp increase and just a better throttle response. just get an aftermarket filter and save urself a 100$


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

20hp on a honda intake? I'd like to see which one. I see those kind of gains on turbo cars, particularly supras, but I am yet to see that kind of gain on a honda from an intake. 20hp is still rare on a turbo intake, so for it to be done on an n/a intake is hard to imagine. 10hp, I can see as being possible but not 20.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hmm..i could swear that i saw an injen intake adding 18hp.. here's the best one i could find.. 16hp on a v6 tiburon


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

WOW 

That is nuts. I am going to make a CAI for my turbo once I get a FMIC...LOL


----------



## racin-type (Aug 13, 2003)

that 18hp claim from AEM was for the D series w/o vtec civic i kno cause i got one and it actually did do something and no i'm not imagining it lol probably cause the D series has the crappiest IM ever created


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

are you guys talking about RAM air or CAI, cuz CAI i think, could very possibly get you 10-15 easily, dyno proven ass Jeong showed us , but i dunno i'd rather save my money for the engine swap then a 300 dolla CAI. or you can get ONE spinner


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Hm, I know this is irrelevant, but when I got my AEM CAI, I used it as a bong and man, that mutha hits like a champ. That's how you can tell if it adds performance gotta use it under real world situations.


----------



## 92 240SX KA24DE (Aug 18, 2003)

Funny Drft1580 !!
At least I know AEM is a Stoner's pic ... LOL

So Injen CAI is better that HKS Super Mega Flow Air Intake?


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Most of my turbo is going to be custom setup so i am just going to pick up a better/nicer filter eliment. the location of the filter from the turbo dosent really mater as the air temp will rise no matter what. and for better response you want as little distance from the turbo to the filter. so i would recomend geting a nice JWT filter or nice K&N and making just a custom intake just to hold the MAF and the return from the blowoff valve befor the turbo.


----------



## 250sx (Aug 15, 2003)

AEM and Injen seem to put the most efforts into it, and they often compete against each other. Like Publix Winn Dixie. ahh, INJEN looks the best. not much different then AEM, but its a preference really, .2 horsepower is nothing youll notice. Pick yours based on style on price. I went with INJEN, so its up to you.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

like joerc240sx said, all u need is a nice filter


----------

